# Need recommendations for A camera for stage



## soundguy99 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 
Bit of an off topic question so I hope I posted this in the right spot.
Right now we are doing lighting from the side of stage, with our only reference being a TV screen beside us, showing us a black and white Camera feed mounted in the spot light booth of the stage.
If we could ever find the right one we were thinking about replacing it with a color camera that could remotely controlled from stage, had a zoom, possibly pan and tilt, and was well suited for theater environments like a very bright stage. 
The hard thing about doing anything from the side of the stage is perspective of whats actually going on, so a zoom would be a huge help. Even being able to zoom in to see which mic some one picked up could be a huge help.
The other thing, is right now were using a black and white camera with high contrast to see where the dark spots are on stage, as well as the camera itself cant handle the extreme bright lights of the stage, so finding a color camera suited for the bright lights of a theater stage would a huge advantage.
I know Pelco makes some great cameras but I don`t know if there is anything that is suited for theater applications. 
If anyone can give me some recommendations or point me in the right direction that would be much appreciated,
Thanks,
soundguy


----------



## Footer (Sep 26, 2015)

Maybe invest in some DMX cable instead and move the lighting console? Or is it a situation where the monitor guy is also running lights? There really aren't many camera out there that have the dynamic range to deal with a stage without having someone there to babysit it and adjust the exposure as the show progresses.


----------



## icewolf08 (Sep 26, 2015)

Let me just start by saying that this likely won't be a cheap project.

If you a going to get into video that is usable and controllable, you are probably talking about some fairly sophisticated HD PTZ (pan tilt zoom) controllable cameras. Then you need a way to get HD picture to your displays. Controlling the camera is the easy part.

We use a Sony EVI-HD1 for our primary stage feed. We have written a control interface program that allows us to control the camera (or any VISCA compatible camera) from any lighting desk that speaks sACN. Control is just like a moving light. 

As we need video feeds all of the building, we feed the HD-SDI output of the camera into an HD QAM modulator that distributes the video feed through our cable system. Of course if you are only feeding one display, as long as it takes an HD-SDI input, you could connect directly. Actually, the HD1 has a component video out via DB-25 connector, so you could run a long VGA cable from the camera to the display and then use a component breakout cable.

Now, even used, the HD1 can run around $2k, but there are other decent cameras out there. My strongest recommendation is to use a good PTZ camera that outputs either SDI or Component video. Stay away from IP cameras and security cameras.

Also, if anyone is interested, I am happy to share our sACN to VISCA control software. It is written for RaspberryPi.


----------



## soundguy99 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks,
Thats an amazing looking sony camera, Unfortunately were in Canada so that $3000 price tag is even worse considering the way the dollar is right now. Were just trying to keep our eyes open on affordable solutions that are going to be a substantial help as we continue to do our shows. 
Although we can move the light console, to our lighting booth besides the spot light booth (the networks jacks are already there), because of our application, we can`t. We generally are a 1 person show, meaning were the stage manager lighting tech, audio tech, and even the flyman all wrapped in one. For the bigger shows we do have other people to do fly's audio, and stage management, but for most of the shows including the smaller shows, the console is on the side of the stage so 1 person can do lighting, operate the audio console, check the house, and operate the flys at the same time. Yes I said operate the FOH audio console not monitors from the side of the stage as well, which is a whole different topic, other than I will say that it sucks..LOL, but you have to do what you got to do..LOL
I look into other affordable camera setups.
If anyone else has any recommendation please let me know,
Thanks again,
soundguy


----------



## microstar (Sep 26, 2015)

For a low cost solution, I've had great success with this non-PTZ color/bw/IR camera. Just make sure the zoom lens covers what you need it to from where you are able to mount it. Unlike the review, I have not noticed any visible output from the IR LEDs. Composite video output, so use almost any monitor/TV. Handles typical theatre contrast ratios pretty well for the cost and has quite a few on-screen adjustments available too.
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/82-18285


----------



## AsherSB (Oct 1, 2015)

I would invest in something other than a camera. Maybe find some volunteers to help out, but a one man show just makes for more issues no matter what. If you really do need a camera I would have a set of security cameras send back video to a series of monitors, cheaper than PTZ and hands free.


----------

